# Own Design hit & Miss engine



## roxwellmax (Jul 28, 2013)

I have just completed a hit & miss engine, sort of my own design but based on the economy engine. I built this using material i had around the workshop so not the most beautiful but starts first time and runs perfectly using a flyball governor, trembler coil and vapor carburetor. I"m quite new to model engineering and completely self taught so much of the machining process is completed according to how I think it might be done, which may not be the correct way but it's a great feeling to turn a pile of metal into something that resembles an engine and then fires up and runs, very satisfying. I've attached some images


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 28, 2013)

That's really sharp!  Nice job!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice work. You are to be congratulated.---Brian


----------



## starnovice (Jul 28, 2013)

Are the purple parts anodized?


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks good, great work, I don't know why you concerned about looks many full size engines were ugly but they were built to do a job. I think it's great that some do things with only material at hand and build their own interpretation of an engine. I think model engineering is not just scaling something that already excists but also about creativity, (artists in metal). Would love to see some plans, maybe down the track we could see a family of your design.


----------



## gus (Jul 28, 2013)

Very good looking engine and very well presented. Please post video of engine running.

Just managed to get my DIY Webbie done and running.


----------



## roxwellmax (Jul 29, 2013)

No, I just used some spray paint I had in the workshop then sealed with lacquer. No idea what I'd previously used purple for.


----------



## roxwellmax (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for your comments, I will try to post a video.


----------



## roxwellmax (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for your comments. I don't have any plans, I started with an idea and just built it up as I went along making whatever material I had fit. Not very sophisticated I know.


----------



## roxwellmax (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Brian. Your comments are an encouragement.


----------



## CMS (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks good to me, I too would like to hear it run.

Craig


----------



## aarggh (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome job! Beautiful work there!

cheers, Ian


----------



## danstir (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice and I think it looks great.


----------



## fishingboat (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Roxwelmax, 
You did a great job using the seat of the pants approach!  I have no formal machining training but I am working on the self-taught method.  I have done some work on a lathe but now I am in the process of learning about carbide indexing tools, it is proving to be quite an undertaking in itself. so I understand what you are  going through.
I think it will be a little time before I go for an engine but I am working on smaller projects as a starter.  Right now I am making running lights for my motorcycle and working on a design for a carbide canon.  Always more projects being developed in the brain box.
Keep the machines running!
Paul


----------



## mnay (Aug 5, 2013)

Great job, beautiful work and the material came from the scrapbox!!!!


----------



## roxwellmax (Aug 5, 2013)

Mnay,

Thanks for your kind words. The material was in the workshop, in stock, not form the scrapbox.

Regards,

Max


----------



## BronxFigs (Aug 6, 2013)

Max:

You actually did make a silk purse out of a sow's ear by turning all that bar-stock and scrap/crap into a working engine.  I wish I had a shop with some machine tools.  There are concept engines in my head waiting to be built, and I ain't a kid anymore.....tick tock.

Try to put it on paper and give the other model engine makers your clever gift.

Congratulations....


Frank


----------



## roxwellmax (Aug 6, 2013)

Frank,

Thanks for your kind words. I'm sure you can get a few cheap machines together and get those concept ideas up and running. I'm not very good at putting anything on paper. Can't draw a straight line.

Regards,

Max


----------

